# 4G LTE in dubai



## zerma62

Dear all, 

Some people are using iphone 5, lumia 920, galaxy s3 LTE..... on the LTE network of etisalat or DU?

Does it makes a real difference? 
Is there a good coverage accross dubai?

Have you tested the download speed?

I may be tempted by the galaxy s4 LTE but I fear as usual with etisalat it is a lot of promise (150mb download speed) but in real life it will be poor and the coverage ridiculous...


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi

If for Dubai try posting it in the Dubai specific forum you may get more answers.

GG


----------



## fraz1776

I'm in Abu Dhabi, I've got an HTC One on Etisalat on the 4g network the speed is decent enough, nowhere near 150 mbps, the fastest I've seen is about 30 mbps - still super quick! For coverage check du or etisalat's websites for coverage maps.


----------

